# 06 3010 Trans front replacement bumper



## killa52 (Jun 19, 2007)

I know shes old, but I am looking for a replacement bumper (full replacement not OEM) for my 06 3010 Trans Camo. I have looked high and low and cant find anyone who has or could even make one. Really wouldn't mind finding one used.

Any suggestions or info is appreciated

PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

have you tried Tuff Country? Big Country Outdoors has them. I could of swore they made them for that old of a model


----------



## killa52 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes - Tuff Country laughed at me, Big Country outdoors tried real hard - looked around for me, but couldn't find anything. I bought a two piece metal roof and overhead gun rack from them. They did offer to build one for me, but it would be totally custom = $$$$$.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I feel your pain I had a mule myself and loved it, it was a tank but finding aftermarket parts was a pain so I swapped to a ranger. It seemed like most things I wanted where custom like you said =$$$$


----------

